# Payments



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

This is not a question just me venting***

In an email I recieve from a national this morning I am being hounded for a late initial lawn service that they knew has been and will be late due to weather and this is still basically unnaceptable but we all know this is how things work with these greaseballs.
I just find it so damn funny that when I called them an hour after recieving that email to talk to the accounting department to find out why I did not recieve my normal Wednesday check they said they were 'sorry' but because of the holiday things have gotten backed up and she wasn't sure when the check would go out....
I think after Christmas when I start to get emails and phone calls I will say 'sorry' due to the fact that it was Christmas I stuffed my face and now can't seem to make it off the couch, not sure when I'll get the job done...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

tenec said:


> This is not a question just me venting***
> 
> In an email I recieve from a national this morning I am being hounded for a late initial lawn service that they knew has been and will be late due to weather and this is still basically unnaceptable but we all know this is how things work with these greaseballs.
> I just find it so damn funny that when I called them an hour after recieving that email to talk to the accounting department to find out why I did not recieve my normal Wednesday check they said they were 'sorry' but because of the holiday things have gotten backed up and she wasn't sure when the check would go out....
> I think after Christmas when I start to get emails and phone calls I will say 'sorry' due to the fact that it was Christmas I stuffed my face and now can't seem to make it off the couch, not sure when I'll get the job done...


Ahem, you eeeeediot(just joking). This isn't a do as I say not as i do industry!! Lol. 

That response won't go over too well. That was really creative though. They want results driven contractors.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

And we exactly that, we stay on time have next to no call backs or they are resolved as an issue outside of our hands. 
I know I am beating a dead horse and all of my initial post was a waste of breath because this is how things are and I know things are not changing (for the better anyways) any time soon.
I had my people working over the holiday weekend, these knuckleheads don't start cutting checks till Monday, so why the damn delay?? Or atleast an email or phone call to say hey we are running behind on getting checks out this week but we will let you know when we get one out for you...common freakin courtesy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

*Preservation price list*

Hello. I have several work orders from a company, and I dont feel that I am making money but break even. They gave me their price list but it wuoldnt make me any money at all. How do I make money? I dont want to scare them away since I am new at this but I dont want to work for free if you know what I mean.they havent pay me yet because its 45 day net. i did one work order for 60 dollars initial cleaning and rekey. it took me and my partner 5 hours to clean the house, and we didnt make any money. I charged them 35 cents per mile, should I increase? What about labor? How do you charge for your labor? Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Wait....$60 for initial cleaning and rekey??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

tenec said:


> Wait....$60 for initial cleaning and rekey??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


yes... and?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are not making money or breaking even then there is no reason to worry about scaring them away because you need to scare them away, far far away. You have to find out what it costs for you to run the business and complete the jobs you take on. What might sound like a good price on paper or over the phone can turn into a very ugly little number when you arrive at a property and see what your up against. If you can't make money don't do the job.
I will absolutely take one for the team, ONE not every one, if need be from a client who has kept us busy. What I mean by that is I might go out of my way to do a piddly job that I can't make a dime on if that client has sent good paying work consistently in the past, but not for a new one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

tenec said:


> If you are not making money or breaking even then there is no reason to worry about scaring them away because you need to scare them away, far far away. You have to find out what it costs for you to run the business and complete the jobs you take on. What might sound like a good price on paper or over the phone can turn into a very ugly little number when you arrive at a property and see what your up against. If you can't make money don't do the job.
> I will absolutely take one for the team, ONE not every one, if need be from a client who has kept us busy. What I mean by that is I might go out of my way to do a piddly job that I can't make a dime on if that client has sent good paying work consistently in the past, but not for a new one.


Like I said, I am new at this business. Do you bid hourly, flat rate? Do you include hotel/meal expenses? What do you usuallly bid? This will gives me a good idea what I should bid on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Where are you going to for jobs that you need hotels and meals expenses?Most jobs are flat rates say yes or say no.When you have a bid job,you bid on the job that you feel you can do a good job and make money.

Would you rather loose money and work?Or work less and make money?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I have got to subscribe to this thread! I also would like to profit from the upcoming advice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I am also a newbie on this thread but have read the veterans post and learned alot.Not to be rude but guys doing a re key and cleaning for 60 dollars its not helping this forum make any money.If 9 out of 10 of us say no and one person says yes,they in turn think that it can be done for that price.

I have done jobs and lost my shirt,but thats part of business,But I will no longer do jobs that have such low bottom flat fees


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I am also a newbie on this thread but have read the veterans post and learned alot.Not to be rude but guys doing a re key and cleaning for 60 dollars its not helping this forum make any money.If 9 out of 10 of us say no and one person says yes,they in turn think that it can be done for that price.
> 
> I have done jobs and lost my shirt,but thats part of business,But I will no longer do jobs that have such low bottom flat fees


I didnt know until after fact. That was my first work order, I thought that was for work order not including labor, expenses, etc. I feel used, and now I know better. Thats why I am asking what you would normally charge, and so forth. If you have your own price list, do I need to create one for myself? Or just bid when I am at the site and see if I can do the job, because 60 dollars is full of crap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not sure an online forum is the best resource to determine your price model


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I am not sure an online forum is the best resource to determine your price model


Its a place where he is trying to get some info about pricing,flat fees,bid,and all around common questions.

Nobody will tell him how to bid,you just have to look at each companys price matrix


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

FreeBirdRES said:


> I didnt know until after fact. That was my first work order, I thought that was for work order not including labor, expenses, etc. I feel used, and now I know better. Thats why I am asking what you would normally charge, and so forth. If you have your own price list, do I need to create one for myself? Or just bid when I am at the site and see if I can do the job, because 60 dollars is full of crap.


I'm all about helping people and I understand that everyone is a nebie at some point, but COME ON!

Is this a business for you, or did you answer some craigslist ad?

Do you have insurance, capital, equipment, business plan????


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> I'm all about helping people and I understand that everyone is a nebie at some point, but COME ON!
> 
> Is this a business for you, or did you answer some craigslist ad?
> 
> Do you have insurance, capital, equipment, business plan????


Yes I do have all that. I just dont want to bid too low which I should've bid higher. I have a soft heart and I like to help people but I need to make sure I am not being screw over. They didnt tell me I could bid at the site when they first handed me the work order. Now, I know. I am just asking to see what is average you would bid on initial sales clean, trash out, etc. This preservation property business is new for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

MKM Landscaping said:


> Its a place where he is trying to get some info about pricing,flat fees,bid,and all around common questions.
> 
> Nobody will tell him how to bid,you just have to look at each companys price matrix


Thank you. I have been researching the prices to cover my business overhead, my expenses and labors. I am building my price list as I go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Yes I do have all that. I just dont want to bid too low which I should've bid higher. I have a soft heart and I like to help people but I need to make sure I am not being screw over. They didnt tell me I could bid at the site when they first handed me the work order. Now, I know. I am just asking to see what is average you would bid on initial sales clean, trash out, etc. This preservation property business is new for me.


So what kind of training do you have in the PP field? Did you work for a company before starting your own business?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Yes I do have all that. I just dont want to bid too low which I should've bid higher. I have a soft heart and I like to help people but I need to make sure I am not being screw over. They didnt tell me I could bid at the site when they first handed me the work order. Now, I know. I am just asking to see what is average you would bid on initial sales clean, trash out, etc. This preservation property business is new for me.


google MCS, safeguard,Fas fill out some forms you will see there matrix.They pretty much have lowest prices and you can go from there


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> So what kind of training do you have in the PP field? Did you work for a company before starting your own business?


I am currently working with a company. I just mentioned earlier I just got the first work order that was for 60 dollars which I thought was not included the labor, expenses, etc. I am now building my price list which is reasonable because I know there are people would charge ridiciously high. I have been in construction world for the last 10 years.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Yes I do have all that. I just dont want to bid too low which I should've bid higher. I have a soft heart and I like to help people but I need to make sure I am not being screw over. They didnt tell me I could bid at the site when they first handed me the work order. Now, I know. I am just asking to see what is average you would bid on initial sales clean, trash out, etc. This preservation property business is new for me.


A soft heart in this business ain't going to get you anywhere pal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Thank you. I have been researching the prices to cover my business overhead, my expenses and labors. I am building my price list as I go.


 2 guys for 5 hours is a lot of work for $60 even if it was just cleaning. Lock cost and fuel alone almost leave you banking $0 and 5 hrs work with drive time your whole day is shot :no: I think our lowest national pays $125.00 for an initial janitorial and another $25 or so for a lock change. 

Did you move and haul any debris or was it empty? 

Low end trash outs tend to pay $300-400 give or take. 

Next time tell them you can't even break even at that rate and can not accept the work, odds are they really need it done and odds are you will see that rate grow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> A soft heart in this business is like a limp dick during sex. It ain't going to get you anywhere pal.


:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Lawn Mower Man said:


> 2 guys for 5 hours is a lot of work for $60 even if it was just cleaning. Lock cost and fuel alone almost leave you banking $0 and 5 hrs work with drive time your whole day is shot :no: I think our lowest national pays $125.00 for an initial janitorial and another $25 or so for a lock change.
> 
> Did you move and haul any debris or was it empty?
> 
> ...


Just cleaning. Do you clean deep, or just surface cleaning? I think I spent too much on it. :blink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Just cleaning. Do you clean deep, or just surface cleaning? I think I spent too much on it. :blink:


If you get a WO for only an initial clean, and the house is trashed, you should be able to bid and receive above the flat rate. Either way $60 for an initial is poop.

We recently had a 87 yard TO in a small house. Of course the initial clean required above and beyond the normal scope of a initial clean, but since it was a very profitable TO I didn't worry about bidding for extra. Pick and choose your fights.

But this is coming from Frodo, I'll let Gandalf (Fremont) come in and give you some real advice.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Just cleaning. Do you clean deep, or just surface cleaning? I think I spent too much on it. :blink:


I'll help you (maybe others too) with a few items that is from the estimating software. This is for cleaning only and is just 20 of the most used by us but there are over 200+ line items.


1) Clean Light Bar (bar above the bathroom vanity) $12.78 each
2)clean bookcases .78 sf
3) clean blinds .88 sf
4) clean vents $5.83 each
5) clean lights $22.53 each (includes light chandelier cleaning)
6) clean chair rail .24 lf
7) clean closet organizers with closet rod $25.64 each
8) clean cooktop $23.34 each
9) countertops .64 sf
10) clean doors (int and ext) $7.24 each
11) clean door hardware. $3.04 each
12) clean dishwasher $10.54
13) clean and mop floors .47 sf
14) sink faucets $4.35 each
15) Carpet cleaning .36 sf
16) clean kitchen cabinets (in and outside) $10.34 LF
17) folding doors $10.08 each
18) ceilign fans $17.52 each
19) range hood $11.43 each
20) vacuuming .13 sf

OK thats enough for now....*MODS this is the partial pricelist from the estimating software that ANYONE can buy..*

I suggest that if you want to stay in the business and turn a profit than you purchase the estimating software. This will in turn help you in your business plan. 

We get and follow these estimate prices for our private and P&P business. OUR business costs the same to run no matter if for the bank or for the private person.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> I'll help you (maybe others too) with a few items that is from the estimating software. This is for cleaning only and is just 20 of the most used by us but there are over 200+ line items.
> 
> 
> 1) Clean Light Bar (bar above the bathroom vanity) $12.78 each
> ...


Thank you for that information. I ought to buy an estimate software. I appreciate it


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

FreeBirdRES said:


> Hello. I have several work orders from a company, and I dont feel that I am making money but break even. They gave me their price list but it wuoldnt make me any money at all. How do I make money? I dont want to scare them away since I am new at this but I dont want to work for free if you know what I mean.they havent pay me yet because its 45 day net. i did one work order for 60 dollars initial cleaning and rekey. it took me and my partner 5 hours to clean the house, and we didnt make any money. I charged them 35 cents per mile, should I increase? What about labor? How do you charge for your labor? Any help would be appreciated.:thumbup:






You feel that .35 a mile is enough and you spend 10 man hours on a $60 clean................ you sir/ma'am have no clue what your costs of business are and should not be in business accepting these cheap ass rates that help depress the market for the real business folks trying to make a living.



Harsh? maybe but I don't think so, true? damn straight


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I apologize for my derogatory language on an earlier post, I apologize to all the ladies who had to read it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I apologize for my derogatory language on an earlier post, I apologize to all the ladies who had to read it.







Just a couple weeks ago they were telling us how they liked life on top and then proceeded to tell us to get our minds out of the gutter.



I'm sure they can handle it. :laughing: 
Oh gawd, I'm digging and even deeper hole. :laughing::laughing:
Gonna quit now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

FremontREO said:


> I'll help you (maybe others too) with a few items that is from the estimating software. This is for cleaning only and is just 20 of the most used by us but there are over 200+ line items.
> 
> 
> 1) Clean Light Bar (bar above the bathroom vanity) $12.78 each
> ...


Just out of curiosity where does .13sf for vacuuming come from ? Is that standard ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2011)

Estimating software. Bank scale. Oh yeah those rates are increased to offset any discounts. Is it standard? It is for us since estimator rates are whats paid...i suppose if u want to leave mulla on the table thats everyones right. Also, I know that some companies have their "rate" for cleaning but now you know why they want tons of pics so they invoice estimator rates.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Estimating software. Bank scale. Oh yeah those rates are increased to offset any discounts. Is it standard? It is for us since estimator rates are whats paid...i suppose if u want to leave mulla on the table thats everyones right. Also, I know that some companies have their "rate" for cleaning but now you know why they want tons of pics so they invoice estimator rates.




Private and broker work i get those prices but the damn Nationals take about 75% of that.................


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Like blackjacking a 10/12 roof in the rain for $1.50 ft.


----------

